# Juice Line



## Sir Vape

We have finalised our supplier of juice !!!

It's FLIPPING SUPER AWESOME to be put it lightly. 

So now we need to tally up our mg orders:

Please add your name and mg preference so we can plan our order accordingly. We will try our best to stock everyone's mg preference depending on qtys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy

Noddy - 12mg


----------



## capetocuba

9mg, if not 12mg


----------



## TylerD

Petrus padda 6mg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Necris

capetocuba said:


> 9mg, if not 12mg


What he said


----------



## Paulie

am i going mad here or caint read lol probably both but what the juice called ? or is it a secret still lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187

svhweet, 9/12mg am I getting a lucky packet with my pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

paulph201 said:


> am i going mad here or caint read lol probably both but what the juice called ? or is it a secret still lol


 
You will know soon enough. Got to keep you in suspense

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

Sir Vape said:


> You will know soon enough. Got to keep you in suspense


OK cool time to remove my fake Halo ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187

LoL, you so nasty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Very confused. No name no price... 
I triple read everything jst to make sure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Hi, my name is BumbleBee and I love vaping 

I vape on 12mg mostly, but 18mg is necessary to silence my demons (which is fairly often)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

3mg for me please  if not 3 then 6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

6mg here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

9mg for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

18mg but I'm trying to go 12mg


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

3mg to 6mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

18mg for me


----------



## iPWN

6mg for me


----------



## Zegee

6mg plz


----------



## steve

6 or 9 thanks


----------



## Al3x

0mg and 3mg


----------



## Nooby

6mg


----------



## Riddle

6mg or 9mg


----------



## BigK

6mg please


----------



## Sir Vape

Awesome guys. Thanks for the feedback. Will be placing orders next week


----------



## Silver

18 mg

But i need to see the flavours and price before I commit to any orders

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## KimH

12mg and what Silver said

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Agree with @Silver!
@Sir Vape, please give us more info on this juice line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

We still finalising flavours as there were so many that we liked. Pricing will be pretty good though guys. All I can say that you wont be disappointed. I will release more info once we place our order next week  and might do a little comp to win some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pravs

6mg for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

3mg and 6mg for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------

